# Outriggers



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

i have a 24 ft CC cobia and i am starting to do more trolling. I was wondering what yall guys recommend for some outriggers with around the same size boat. what kind do yall use and have success with? what size and mounts. im not looking to break the bank but not buy anything cheap. 

thanks guys



what do you think about sideriggers?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would recommend the Taco grand slam kit. It has everything needed and at a good price. As far as length goes, the 15' riggers should be efficient from your boat but I've seen plenty of small boats with 18's so thats your call.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Tunnapopper,

If you have a T-Top, I recommend the lever-deployed Lee Sidewinders. I much prefer Lee over Taco or Rupp Riggers because they have a very clean and easy to use sleave/collar that works better than the rotary knob style. On the negative side, Lever-deployed outriggers require welding to install. 

I believe Lee makes Skiff style riggers that can be bolted to either the T-Top or the gunwales that are much less expensive.

My only other comment is get the largest you can fit on your boat - since you will be spending money to get your baits out there, get them out there as far as you can. After you buy them, you'll be glad you havegot the bigones.

I think more important that the brand is the rigging. I recommend you take the time to go study the rigging set ups on larger sportfish and try to mimick them. You should use a double clip system (short/long has many advantages) and think about how you will attach the clips to the line cleanly and how you will attach the line to your boat (both while in troll mode and while in storage mode). Your goal is to make it clean, crisp, simple and bullet proof so you don't waist time with tangles or unnecessary adjustments while out in rough water. No one sells a truly good tournament "rigging kit" so you will have to buy the stuff seperately to set it up right. Just email me and I'll walk you through the process once you've purchased your riggers.

Matt


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Matt for the info, but I'm not the one shopping.

I just recommended what I've used most and had luck with. I definitely agree on the size of theoutriggers though.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the Taco Grand Slams on a 23.5' Center Console, they are in their 5th season and I'm pleased with them. You are correct to do it right and no go cheap.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fo-reel On recess we use the 16foot TACO 1" and a half. Contender welds thiers to the T Top when it is made. Since we trailer the boat and the outrigger heightis fixed. I have to take them off while trailering it. On the Hydra-Sports the outrigger base is adjustable so they never have to be removed. The Taco 16' will hold up pulling teasers and a outer line they are very stiff. Also get the ones that you can swing from the bottom of the T-top and not haveto stand on the sides to swing them out. Gene


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

2nd the TACO the 15 footers would be great


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

the taco 350s or 270s? they're kinda pricey. but, you gotta pay if you wanna play.


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check online at Birdsall supply they sell several different styles and have custom rigs also.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

what about sideriggers?


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got a 24' CC and the Taco 270's work just fine for me.


----------

